# Potential buys, please critque II



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like last 2 the most... And younger one still can be very nice and quiet. BTW, sorry for asking, why do you look for another horse?


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

ohhhhh Tango is nice looking-check out the head shape on unnamed paint-looks a bit drafty no?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm looking for an older, more well broke horse than Vega. I've been having terrible rides where i'm surprised I'm not seriously injured. I've been going back and forth about selling her and i've decided i can no longer work/ride her. My fiance doesn't want to sell her so we're keeping her, but he's going to work with her, and he said I can get another horse. I thought i would be able to handle Vega, but it's way over my head, and I don't want to send her off to get trained because i don't want to spend the money for her to be excellent there, but when she comes back, she's the same as she was before.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very sad. I'm glad he wants to keep her and try her out. Personally from what I've seen (you posted) you looked good together. She's a nice horse and may be just need more riding (she's young). I hope he'll be able to slow her down! Actually, if you can find a really good trainer it'll be still cheaper to send here there even for couple months (well, I'm looking from the position of $4500 for some horses u considered). And u can ALWAYS talk about money-back guarantee if she won't change. I was very lucky to find trailer-loading person like that: he said upfront that no load - no money from me.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

#1 When they say strong willed it worries me... Does that mean he is strong willed in things going HIS way? Idk, They didn't give much of a description.

#2 I think he's exactly what you are looking for! But i'd want to see him in motion before I make any final decisions. I do like him though

#3 You can't really tell a whole lot by the add, but I think he's worth seeing in person!

#4 I think he would be an excellent show option! He's pretty too, but you should ride him before you make decisions.

#5 He's cute, maybe email for more info though. The add wasn't very detailed

Personally I like #2 the most, then #4, then #5, then #1, then #3


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm really drawn to Tango and Oliver...and Jack (from my other post)

I'm going to talk to my BO about those horses and get her input on it aswell.

Kitten_val, i understand how it's cheaper to send her off to training, but i just can't work with her ATM. Not to mention her training issues, when she's in heat, she's borderline dangerous. She went after me and then hurt the BO's husband. Tom wants to do this, so i'm really not going to argue with him. 

I'm going to print out those ads of the horses i like the best and just really study them. 

I did e-mail the owner of Jericho and Tango asking for more pictures, preferably conformation pictures. Jericho's price does worry me a bit.. that it's so low compared to other horses that are similar to him.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I really like the unnamed paint.  He seems to have that special "something" that peaks my intrest. One day I'll figure out what it is!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

#1 Nice looking horse, the strong willed part makes me wonder though 

#2 He's probably worth looking at, very cute but his canter looks really strung out and fast

#3 This one seems like he's worth an e-mail

#4 That one is cute

#5 I wonder how he rides? He's more what "they" are looking for in the hunt ring these days...

I go... 4, 2, 3, 1, 5


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> Not to mention her training issues, when she's in heat, she's borderline dangerous. She went after me and then hurt the BO's husband.


Wow! Did she try to attack you and BO's husband? Indeed sounds scary. 

Yes, I understand what you are saying. In any case good luck finding the special one!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow i love #5: Oliver. BTW, thats my last name. Lol!! Are you going to look at all of them? Keep us updated!! Good luck...you'll find the right one.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well she stepped on my foot, couldn't get her to stand still, she wanted NOTHING to do with me, tried biting me quite a few times, and she got a smack for that, was concerned about the geldings and showing off for them. I put her away before anything more happened.

With the BO's husband, he was getting her out of the pasture to feed her, and another horse walked up behind her so she bolted out, stepping on the part of your foot where the foot meets the ankle and like twisted her foot on his foot (she has done that to me and it's extremely painful) He was on the ground holding his foot he was in so much pain.

Being around her on the ground has always been a battle. I'd tried numerous things and they'd work at first, but she would just get so pushy and aggravated that it just wouldn't work on her anymore. It got to the point where i started to lose interest in horses, and I expressed that to Tom and my BO, and they both understood.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> wow i love #5: Oliver. BTW, thats my last name. Lol!! Are you going to look at all of them? Keep us updated!! Good luck...you'll find the right one.


I really like him too!

As of right now, money's a little tight, so i have to wait, which is good so i just don't jump on the first horse that i like. I'm going to be taking my time so that my next horse is a great match for me.


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

*My goodness *

If you'd have told me sooner lol i'd have told you about one of my two for sale. XD You loke color right?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

o0o! i really like the first one! Is he/she still for sale?


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Yup, we just put him on the market a month ago. He's fully western pleasure trained and ready for the showring. He also goes on trail alone or in groups. EVERYWHERE lol. In cities through drive throughs everything. Hes about 15.3 and is just turning 4.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm looking for something older. My mare is 5 and we're having problems.. not that it would happen with your guy, i'm just looking for something older, but i'll keep him in mind.

Where are you located and how much are you asking?

I'm located in NJ


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Ah, I see. What types of problems are you having with your mare?
He's really safe, sane and forgiving. I really love him but we have 10 horses on our property now.

Here's gunner under saddle--


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

How tall is he?

We're having some moody mare problems and her getting aggressive with me and the BO's husband,and just spooking.
I'm just not enjoying it anymore.


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

He's 15.3 Ooh sounds like a fun horse! Do you have pics of her? I may consider a trade. I deal with the worst of the worst. Flippers, strikers, and so called unbreakables lol.


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyway if you'd like my contact information and more info on Gunner, please go to www.freewebs.com/provenspotsranch


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

1) I don't really like the way he's built. It appears like he has a short back, he's over at the knee, thick neck, and post legged
Also says he's strong willed....which I don't think is what you are looking for. 

2) says SOLD 
But.... butt high, thin neck, and needs alot of muslces

3) Why does he need front shoes? I'd definately want to know why...a horse should not need shoes unless there is something physcially wrong. If he's not used often or not used hard he should be good enough to go barefooted. He's in my area though...same area code.

4) He definately needs more weight and muscles. I'm sure this picture doesn't do him justice, but still. 

5) Nice looker. Butt high though...fairly large back, and neck needs more muscles. I like him though. But it his temperment is a 5...which kinda worries me...he may be really high strung

oooh Gunner is pretty! 

I'd say my fav is #5...Oliver


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Sonny lol thanks, he's a looker alright lol


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I honestly don't like any of the horses you picked out.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

why is that Harlee?


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Jericho's price does worry me a bit.. that it's so low compared to other horses that are similar to him.


Just thought id add, don't let low price put you off. my boy Shea was only $1000 au, and an ottb, but he's brilliant, not perfect, but really good considering he's only 6 and off the track.

and charroit, i LOVE your boy, he's stunning!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Charriot...That horse is Stunning!!!! What a pretty boy! :shock:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Chariot, how much are you asking for him?

Does he go english as well?


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Well here's the thing, I start all my horses out english. But im not sure if he forgot his english training as I have focused on W/P soo much with him. I know right now on the spot he will collect on command and hold himself in frame. Any postion you ask him to put his head in, he holds it in untill you click him off of it. He has real slow easy gaits but a wonderful canter when you ask for it.

He is extremely easy to train. So if you were interested and he forgot his english training, I'd do it before shipment.

$4,500 o.b.o.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Appy - have you tried to give your mare some "moody mare" or "Magic mare" supplement?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she's currently on mare Magic.
Not too sure if it's really helping her or not.
She's still the same undersaddle unless i lunge her before hand, but she still has the speed and will to do whatever.

I'm giving her til the end of the month to see how things go.


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey app! Just saw your back on! Did you read my last post?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes i did!

I sent you a PM.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> she's currently on mare Magic.
> Not too sure if it's really helping her or not.


It doesn't work for all mares for sure...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh yes, i'm aware of that now.

Vega's attitude has not changed and seems to have gotten worse. So i'm stopping her on that, and going to look at horses asap


----------

